# 1974 Ford 3400



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Slaughter,

The hydraulic pump on your tractor was originally a piston-type pump. See item #20 on attached parts diagram. It was originally a square-headed pipe plug. Let us know if you cannot find it.

Did you use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford spec 134D in the rear end reservoir? 

One concern with losing all the hydraulic fluid out the pump discharge connection is the possibility of sucking sediment from the bottom of the reservoir into the suction screen. 

If you cannot get the pump going, here's what guys have done in the past.....

Drain the rear end reservoir into clean buckets. Leave the drain open and remove the filler cap. Pull the suction tube and blow back through the suction screen. Try to blow some clean UTF back through the suction screen as well. Catch tank bottoms out the drain hole for disposal. Make sure the filler cap is off so you don't blow any internal seals with air pressure. 

Hope this al makes sense to you. If not, come back with any questions..


----------



## Slaughter (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks sixbales, I will verify fluid and look for plug today, otherwise I will try the blow back suggestion.


----------



## Slaughter (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Again, I checked the fluid and it is comparable to the 134D.
Today I drained the differential, Mixed the infamous concoction of Diesel fuel, ATF and rubbing Alcohol, put it in and drove the tractor around the yard a while. Then I drained the differential and refiled with the UTF. I found the hydraulic pump plug and bled the system. I think I had lots of air in the system as it took several attempts at bleeding the pump to finally achieve lift, However it did finally starting to work. I will try it out tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed.


----------

